
Flight Track 5 was just killed by Expedia - davidhariri
https://www.mobiata.com
======
davidhariri
I'm not sure if others use this, but I loved this app and recommended it to
all my friends. I have every flight I've ever taken in here since 2015. It was
awesome because it worked really nicely with my Apple Watch. It's always a
shame when great products like this get killed off. I'd be curious to hear
about why from a founder or employee if possible!

